
Mapbox Vision SDK - jonbaer
https://vision.mapbox.com/
======
StudentStuff
Nice HUD, I really like it! With the sign detection, does it save signs or
feed them back to be added to the OSM base layer perchance?

Also, for parking pricing & zoning are you scraping cities maps for this? Eg:
[http://web6.seattle.gov/SDOT/SeattleParkingMap/seattleparkin...](http://web6.seattle.gov/SDOT/SeattleParkingMap/seattleparkingmap.htm)

My only annoyance was is your website seems to depend on ajax from Google and
Google Analytics btw.

